# AUX jack in a 2004 Monte Carlo



## G_body_Jon

The cd player in the car sucks real bad..barley works! Is there any way to hook up an AUX jack in the car like they have in the newer cars? I know how much of a headache it is to put aftermarket radios in those cars, but I would like to be able to hook up an mp3 player. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## G_body_Jon

TO
THE 
TOP


----------



## bigswanga

Is it stock amplified? Meaning is there a amp in the trunk?
If so your in luck..
This is what your gonna have to do.I hope there is a car stereo shop or somewhere you can get a after market wire harness for your car.
I hope your familiar with wiring.
Grab a set of old head phones cut the wire closest to the headphones and strip the coating and youll have a( red and white)wire and copper(thats your input ground) to the factory amp
Twist the solid white and solid green together
Twist the striped white and green wires together
Twist the solid purple and solid grey wires together
Twist the striped purple and striped grey wires together
Now twist all the striped wires together the white and green and purple and grey to make one wire
Connect it to the bare copper wire from the headphone plug..
Connect the solid white and green to the white wire of the head phone plug
Connect the solid purple and grey to the red wire of the head phone plug
Now to turn on your factory amp youll need to find a ignition hot from your ignition switch or fuse panal.
Connect that wire to the blue and white and solid blue wire.

You should have sound playing from your speakers your volume will come from the unit.But no more stock radio and you CANT charge the unit your using either...sorry

or you can try Metra for the parts.








Parts i found are wiring harness
GMOS-04 Amplifier Integration
This might be easier youll proble find the adaptors at a radio shack or simular
Good luck


----------



## draarong2004

that radio should have the option for 6 disc in the trunk/wherever gm would want to put it, there's a harness out there that'll turn that input into an aux jack, not really that cheap, but alot better then messing up your factory wiring on something that'll only let you use a cd player rather then your radio/other functions in the radio.

this is the cheaper option...
http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=4576

and the more expensive option that'll charge your ipod...if thats what your going to use, otherwise the first option would be better.
http://replacementradios.com/product_info....products_id=794

me personally, if i had that car i'd relocate the radio somewhere else in the car and install a whole nother radio wiring setup for an aftermarket unit so you don't mess with anything the factory radio is plugged into.


----------



## G_body_Jon

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## the509509pimp

its really not that hard to swap your factory deck for something aftermarket but remember all the computer in montes run thru the factory deck so good luck


----------

